# Ford 6610 oil pan / oil pump



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

We are replacing a oil pan gasket on our 6610. I was thinking we might want to replace the oil pump while we have it tore down.
Getting the pan off has been a bigger job than we thought. We are also going to replace all rubber hoses between the motor and radiator , etc.. 
Would you replace the oil pump also or not. It is working fine with 3200 hours. Just such a big job to get to it hate not to change it out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's one of those danged if you do or don't situations. The pump might last another 3000 hours....and if you put a new one on it might go bad in 1000 hours...or less....especially if it is made in China.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If the oil pressure is good I wouldn't worry about it. Unless there are known problems with your model tractor, most oil pumps outlast the engine.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

My Thirty year old 7610 still holds 65 psi cold, 30 hot. I'd be afraid to mess with it unless you have some suspicion about it.


----------

